# PLASTIC CHROME PLATING



## LIQUIDLINES (Oct 24, 2007)

ANY INFO WHERE I CAN GET SOME PLASTIC PIECES CHROMED? FIGURED I WOULD TRY HERE, DON'T KNOW IF IT SHOULD BE IN ANOTHER TOPIC OR NOT. PHONE NUMBER OR WEBSITE.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

i cant wait to see this answer i wanna know also :biggrin:


----------



## HiLoHyDrOs (Oct 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIQUIDLINES_@Mar 7 2009, 07:51 PM~13212550
> *ANY INFO WHERE I CAN GET SOME PLASTIC PIECES CHROMED? FIGURED I WOULD TRY HERE, DON'T KNOW IF IT SHOULD BE IN ANOTHER TOPIC OR NOT. PHONE NUMBER OR WEBSITE.
> *



I had some pieces I sent off to Florida years ago, cant remember where at, they only take shit from the mail no walk ins, they chromed the a/c vents on a 72 impala and some other pieces, came out like new...do a search online or look in the back of lowrider mag to see if there still in there, I dont read that mag no more so I wouldnt have no idea if they are or not. Hope this helps


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...7198&hl=plastic


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

right here uffin:


----------



## streetrider (Jan 26, 2006)

Or you can pick up a copy of 
<span style=\'font-family:Geneva\'>"Hemmings Motor News"</span>
They have all type of helpful 
names/numbers/ads in there


----------



## RuffNeck Rill (Mar 10, 2009)

"Mystic Chrome"
414 n. Grand
Amarillo,TX 79107
806.316.6612
[email protected]/[email protected]

tell em u herd from Mito
Gud fkn work 4 reasonable prices 4 sho!!!!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

Ward Engineering in Los Angeles (Hollywood area). They use to do all of Shell Happy and everyone elses stuff in the 90's. I did all my stuff 10 years ago. Make sure you try and use NEW part's, clean with Acetone, and wetsand them with 1000 grit. If not; plan on having a crappy job at your expense. They do not take responsibility for part's that don't come up good. If you get skin oil on them, then they turn purple.


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Mar 13 2009, 01:20 AM~13267701
> *Ward Engineering in Los Angeles (Hollywood area).  They use to do all of Shell Happy and everyone elses stuff in the 90's.  I did all my stuff 10 years ago.  Make sure you try and use NEW part's, clean with Acetone, and wetsand them with 1000 grit.  If not; plan on having a crappy job at your expense.  They do not take responsibility for part's that don't come up good.  If you get skin oil on them, then they turn purple.
> *


thats what I tried to explain to a few people on here If you give me a fucked up part thats all green with the chrome peeling its really hard to get it right, but I guess I scared them away  . Doing plastic isn't the same as metal parts, you can buff the plastic but any flaws in the material will be seen.


----------



## Britney (Sep 23, 2008)

YOU CAN HAVE YOUR PLASTIC PIECES CHROMED By *HARD LifeStyle*. 
They are actually the KINGS of Chrome Paint and will be able to help with any projects you have.
Steve, the owner is the one who chromed 50's Lambo and even some of the movies you've probably seen. 

Check them out at http://www.hardlifestyle.com
They're located here in Los Angeles...

This is some of his work...


----------



## gramma (Jul 4, 2008)

spectra chrome


----------



## PORT_CITY_RYDA (Sep 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HiLoHyDrOs_@Mar 7 2009, 11:10 PM~13212698
> *I had some pieces I sent off to Florida years ago, cant remember where at, they only take shit from the mail no walk ins, they chromed the a/c vents on a 72 impala and some other pieces, came out like new...do a search online or look in the back of lowrider mag to see if there still in there, I dont read that mag no more so I wouldnt have no idea if they are or not. Hope this helps
> *


UR TALKING BOUT CUSTOM COATINGS IN FLORIDA, 8505620538. THERES THIS GUY THAT ALWAYS STOPS BY THE HOUSE TO TALK BOUT CARS. HES GOT A ROADMASTER AND HAS HAD ALOT OF PLASTIC CHROMED THERE. LOOKS REAL GOOD.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)




----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

the place out in florida does nice work i cant remember the name of it. i found it in hemmings moter news years ago


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

alsa has a got a chrome spray alsacorp.com


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Or look at www.chrometechusa.com they can make 
this also !

Good work for a good Price i think !


----------



## 64SS (Feb 9, 2003)

Will the chrome on the plastic hold up on exterior pieces like a grill? Any #s


----------



## gmsupreme (Jun 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64SS_@May 24 2009, 04:16 PM~13985454
> *Will the chrome on the plastic hold up on exterior pieces like a grill? Any #s
> *


 Take a look at how many cars on the road have plastic grills that are chrome plated.


----------



## puertorican65 (Feb 21, 2008)

TTT


----------

